# Caught 3 bulls sharks



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

taking the hook out of one shark.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great post ZYO. Looks like fun.

I sure wish we had that weather where we are right now. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome!

What handle is on that reel?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

3 good looking Sharks. If you dont mind me asking, how far/deep was your bait sitting off?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That was a pretty cool post, amazing you are catching them in the day time like that.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah it was some nice weather that day. 










the bait was about 100 yards off the beach. and the question to the handle its that of a shimano tld 50 2 speed.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Man, Id love to hook up with you in May when I come down from Wisconsin. That would be so cool. All I got last year off the FtWalton pier was a 4 1/2 foot black tip. Got in the water. Grabbed the leader and tried for tail at same time. Did it twice before line broke and off he swam. Was about waist deep. Are there any regulations as to size/ type or anything on sharks? I guess what I'm looking for is one decent one to keep. Shark steaks for friends and family and a jaw for myself along with gopro video. Do you kayak the bait out or just toss it as far as you can? Im sure to you guys down there, catching sharks is like me catching a bass up here. But for me. It would be really cool and a lifetime memory. Shoot me a pm if your willing to share a day or so with me. Heck, I'll bring the drinks.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive got 2 tld 50's with the same handle,its the same one that comes on the tiagras great post.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Man, Id love to hook up with you in May when I come down from Wisconsin. That would be so cool. All I got last year off the FtWalton pier was a 4 1/2 foot black tip. Got in the water. Grabbed the leader and tried for tail at same time. Did it twice before line broke and off he swam. Was about waist deep. Are there any regulations as to size/ type or anything on sharks? I guess what I'm looking for is one decent one to keep. Shark steaks for friends and family and a jaw for myself along with gopro video. Do you kayak the bait out or just toss it as far as you can? Im sure to you guys down there, catching sharks is like me catching a bass up here. But for me. It would be really cool and a lifetime memory. Shoot me a pm if your willing to share a day or so with me. Heck, I'll bring the drinks.


as of right now, the sharks that are caught in state waters and dont have a size limit is Blacktip, Atlantic Sharpnose, Blacknose, Bonnet Head, Finetooth and Smooth Dogfish. the other coastal/state water sharks that are not banned to keep have to be a minimum 54" to the fork of the tail. They are the Spinner Sharks, Nurses, Bulls and Mako(if you can catch that fish from the beach). and yes i do kayak the baits out but not too far. im on the Central East Coast of Florida by the way.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

DUH to me eh?? lol Guess I just didnt pay attention to the fact that Im in the "OUT OF THE AREA" part of the forums. LOL. Oh well, Nice fish either way man. Thanks for the info.


----------

